# List of Nominal Sizes Needed for Blanks.



## ripjack13

This is a list of _*minimum size requirements*_ to make the following items....

*If you have a suggestion for the list, please post your idea here in this topic. *


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Duck Calls*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 5-1/4"

*Turkey Pot Calls*
1" x 4" x 4"

*Turkey Trumpet Calls*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 7"

*Paddle Style Calls*
2" x 2" x 14"

*Fly Rod Reel Seat Inserts*
1" X 1" X 4"


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Vases*
4" x 4" x 6"

*Bowls*
6" x 6"x 2"

*Pens*
3/4" x 3/4" x 6"
3/4" x 3/4" x 8" for double closed-end pens
3/4" x 3/4" x 10" for full custom pens ("kitless")
(However, anything over 2-1/4" long would be useable, most 2 piece kits are roughly 2" long tubes and some single tube kits are 3" long. Also, shorter than 2" can be quite useful to people building segmented blanks.)

*Bottle Stoppers*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 2"

*Coffee Scoops*
1" x 1" x 6"

*Ice Cream Scoops*
1-1/2" x 6"

*Hair Sticks*
1" x 1" x 5"-10"


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Standard Size Pepper Mill Blank*
3" x 3" x 12"

*Standard Size Salt Mill Blank*
3" x 3" x 6"+

*Standard Size Salt Shaker Blank*
3" x 3" x 6"+

*Minimum Size Salt Shaker Blank*
2.0 x 2.0 x 4

*Salt and Pepper Mills*
2-3/4" x 2-3/4" x 6"

***Important Info**
**Pepper Mills do have a standard size that differs from the minimum size whereas many other blanks do not.*

~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*1911 Grip Scales*
3/8" x 1-3/4" x 5" or blocks size 1" x 1-3/4" x 5"

*Single Action Revolver Scales*
1/2" x 2-1/4" x 5" or blocks size 1-1/4" x 2-1/4" x 5"

*Knife Scales*
3/8" x 1-5/8" x 5- 1/2"
or blocks size 1" x 1-5/8" x 5-1/2"

*Hidden Tang Knife Block*
1-1/2" x 1-5/8" x 5"

*Shotgun or Rifle 2-Piece Block*
16 - 21" length
6 - 7-3/4" height at the butt end
3" height at the muzzle end
*2-1/2" - 3" thick
forend piece measures 14" x 2-1/2" x 2-1/2"

*Shotgun or Rifle 1 Piece Block*
28 - 41" length
5-1/2 - 7-3/4" height at the butt end
3" height at the muzzle end
*2-1/2" - 3" thick (_Minimum thickness is 2-1/2" and thicker than 3 if cheek rests are to be carved.)_

*Slingshot Palm Swell Block*
3/8" x 1-1/2" x 4"


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Classical Guitar Back*
22" x 8" x 3/8" (x2 and book-matched)

*Classical Guitar Sides*
32" x 4" x 3/8" (x2 and quarter sawn)

*Electric Tops*
22" x 8" x 1/4" (x2 and book-matched)
22" x 8" x 5/8" (x2 and book-matched)

*Archtop Guitar Back*
23" x 8" x 1-1/4" (x2 and book-matched)

*Archtop Guitar Sides*
Same as classical guitar sides

*Guitar Neck*
35" x 3 "x 1" (quarter sawn is best, but not absolute)


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Standard Size Dominoes*
1/2" x 1-1/4" x 2-1/4"

*Standard Cribbage Board*
10-17" x 5" x 3/4"
(There really isn't a single standard template, if you're using 1/8" pegs, the width can't get much smaller than 4-1/2" or the pegs get too close together.)


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Spokeshave Blank for Hock blades*
1" x 1-1/4" x 11"

*Spokeshave Blank for Large Veritas blades*
7/8" x 1-1/2" x 11"

*Spokeshave Blank for Small Veritas blades*
3/4" x 1-1/8" x 10"

~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Vape MOD box*
2" x 1- 1/4"- 2" x 4"

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## davduckman2010

thank you marc great thread -----but you forgot duckwood mega blocks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Updated list..

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## davduckman2010

ripjack13 said:


> Updated list..


 thank you marc i dont want to cutem wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody

I'm getting dimensions for a new item not listed. Dominos. Talked to a domino maker from Texas and will get the particulars soon. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh sweet! I have those on my "Make this stuff" here at my shop. Good call Gary!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## elnino

pen min is probably more like 5/8x5/8 x 5. that would work for almost any pen kit but not leaving room for options.

i'm curious too if any have special endgrain dimensions. like the pot calls are these always turned into the endgrain or sometimes side grain would seem to work too. but i don't know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

I would like to add for knife blocks dimension for Bowie knives. I am not a expert. Something around 
1 5/8 sq x 6

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Molokai

Because i saw lots of sales of knife blocks that are 1 inch thick. Thats good enough for splitting and making scales. For hidden tang knives we knifemakers usually need thicker pieces, like 1 1/2 . Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sounds good fellas. I'll add to the list soon.


----------



## indonesianwood

acoustic guitar back and side will to thick at 3/8 i though.
will be so hard to bend 3/8 thick.
3/16 will be good for back and a bit thiner for side.
thanks :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I will add to it. As well as looking around the webs to see what other people make theirs to size....


----------



## Schroedc

This is great, did anyone ever figure out Dominoes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

"A common domino size is about 2 inches long, 1 inch wide, and 3/8 inch thick - small enough to be held comfortably in the hand, but large enough to be easily manipulated, and thick enough to be able to be stood on edge."

lemme look for an official size....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

http://www.domino-play.com/TypeDoubleSquares.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'll add it to the list later on....thanx for the reminder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## simihacker

Wow great posting 
That's is a fountain of info
Thanks a lot

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Darn it...I forgot to update this, this weekend


----------



## ripjack13

Updated hidden tang knife blanks...


----------



## Thomas Reynolds

good info thanks for posting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> *Turkey Pot Calls*
> 4" x 4" x 1-1/8"


This should probably be changed to 1x4x4... Since 4x4x1 1/8 indicated crosscut, and is thicker than the minimum for most people.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

I want to know why there isn't a size for hair sticks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Thomas Reynolds

Tclem said:


> I want to know why there isn't a size for hair sticks


i have made some at 1x1 and finished at 8 inches so 10 inch blanks work for me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Thomas Reynolds said:


> i have made some at 1x1 and finished at 8 inches so 10 inch blanks work for me


I've probably made around 3000 the past year and a half all different sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas Reynolds

dang: your banging em out ...don't burn up your lathe i am new to those only done 4 . wondering if they will sell and 2 crochet hooks


----------



## Tclem

Thomas Reynolds said:


> dang: your banging em out ...don't burn up your lathe i am new to those only done 4 . wondering if they will sell and 2 crochet hooks


I have a good following of long hair women who want them is why I make so many. Kinda fell into it and been blessed. I've do t a couple crochet hooks but getting the hook right is a pain and I don't have a following of those people


----------



## Thomas Reynolds

what type of woods do you use ? 
is 8 inches long about right ?
is $10 a good price ?


----------



## Tclem

Thomas Reynolds said:


> what type of woods do you use ?
> is 8 inches long about right ?
> is $10 a good price ?


Anything dense. 5"-8" $8-$13


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tclem said:


> I've probably made around 3000 the past year and a half


He's talking about hair sticks, not mistakes

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> This should probably be changed to 1x4x4... Since 4x4x1 1/8 indicated crosscut, and is thicker than the minimum for most people.



Ooh...good catch sir. Thank you.


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I want to know why there isn't a size for hair sticks



Updated it for ya Chum...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'll add em in on sunday or so...

Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13

All Lists updated...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I refer to this thread fairly often... it is good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KarelianWood

Hi! Im THINK that we need sizes for MOD box ( eltctronic sigarettes) now blanks blocks for them is wery popular and lot of people produce them.
Im not sure about MINIMUM sizes, but lot of them are selling on ebay just type "mod box wood"


----------



## ripjack13

KarelianWood said:


> Hi! Im THINK that we need sizes for MOD box ( eltctronic sigarettes) now blanks blocks for them is wery popular and lot of people produce them.
> Im not sure about MINIMUM sizes, but lot of them are selling on ebay just type "mod box wood"



I'll have to research them. There is quite a few sizes they come in.


----------



## ripjack13

KarelianWood said:


> Hi! Im THINK that we need sizes for MOD box ( eltctronic sigarettes) now blanks blocks for them is wery popular and lot of people produce them.
> Im not sure about MINIMUM sizes, but lot of them are selling on ebay just type "mod box wood"




I updated the lists. here's what I came up with. Remember, this only a Minimum size and it's not absolute...

*-------------------------------------*

*Vape MOD box*
2" x 1- 1/4"- 2" x 4"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.domino-play.com/TypeDoubleSquares.htm
> 
> View attachment 44615



Rats. Looks like I completely forgot about this one.
I'll add it....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Rats. Looks like I completely forgot about this one.
> I'll add it....



You're slipping Marc! If you're not careful your pay will get docked!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You're slipping Marc! If you're not careful your pay will get docked!!!


Yes dear....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

All Lists updated...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

'bout time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fjsmg_60

Thanks for the list, it will be very useful for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul Hammond

Spokeshave blank for Hock blades. 1" x 1.25" x 11"
See http://www.hocktools.com/teachshave/TEACHSHAVE.HTM

Spokeshave blank for Large Veritas blades :7/8" x 1.5" x 11" (min)
Spokeshave blank for Small Veritas blades : 3/4" x 1.125" x 10" (min)​See https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...-veritas-hardware-kits-for-wooden-spokeshaves

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Paul Hammond said:


> Spokeshave blank for Hock blades. 1" x 1.25" x 11"
> See http://www.hocktools.com/teachshave/TEACHSHAVE.HTM
> 
> Spokeshave blank for Large Veritas blades :7/8" x 1.5" x 11" (min)
> Spokeshave blank for Small Veritas blades : 3/4" x 1.125" x 10" (min)​See https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...-veritas-hardware-kits-for-wooden-spokeshaves



Is that for this type of spokeshave?


----------



## ripjack13

Dang verizon is not loading today.
Oh sure it loads here. But its ridiculously slow for other things.
Nevermind.
The hock tools site finally loaded.
I'll add it to the list, thanks Paul!


----------



## Paul Hammond

That's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Marc (@ripjack13 ),
Just got around to looking at this thread. Great info source. For fly rod reel seat inserts, the hole through the middle is generally around 3/8". I usually start with a 1" X 1" X 4" long blank, drill the hole and then seat it on a mandrel (cheapo me, I use a piece of all thread with a lock washer and nut on each end). If a person is good at drilling the hole, they can get by with a 3/4" blank. The large outer diameter of the finished reel seat insert is nominally 0.665".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ah right on. I don't have those listed. Thanks for the info. I'll add it to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

All lists have been updated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin

What size is needed for....... uh, nevermind. I found it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken Martin said:


> What size is needed for....... uh, nevermind. I found it.



I saw the email notification and said to myself, "Self, didn't you add that one in there a while ago?"
Apparently I did.
Heh heh heh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ken Martin

@ripjack13 it started out as a serious post about reel seat blanks. But then I noticed that I was still on page one. So I read the rest of the thread and lo-and-behold, what do I find on page 3? Well since I couldn’t delete the post, I had to edit it ... with the truth.

oopsie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken Martin said:


> @ripjack13 it started out as a serious post about reel seat blanks. But then I noticed that I was still on page one. So I read the rest of the thread and lo-and-behold, what do I find on page 3? Well since I couldn’t delete the post, I had to edit it ... with the truth.
> 
> oopsie!



That's funny right there....3 posts up too. I didn't even see that till you said page 3. Lol


----------



## GS-76

What is the size needed for Cribbage boards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gary Schuler said:


> What is the size needed for Cribbage boards?



Oh nice. I have to look that one up....
Thanks Gary....


----------



## GS-76

Sorry if i hijacked this thread. I thought it was the nominal blank size list. If it was about reel seats i am truly sorry. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

From a site that sells traditional cribbage board templates

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs

The cribbage template I use is 17" long X 4.75" wide, it's a two-track pattern. When I print it I reduce the scale to about 95% so it turns out about 16" X 4.5". If I reduce it much more the peg holes get too close together). I also have a three-track template but it's bigger, I think 19" X 6". As someone said, there really isn't a single standard template, but I'd say if you're using 1/8" pegs, the width can't get much smaller than 4.5" or the pegs get too close together. Maintaining a uniform spacing, that makes the minimum length somewhere around 16 - 17". But I've seen cribbage boards that don't make two loops, the peg holes go up one side and down the other, so they could be narrower, but longer. Cribbage requires 120 holes in each track plus one hole for the winning peg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## ripjack13

Gary Schuler said:


> Sorry if i hijacked this thread. I thought it was the nominal blank size list. If it was about reel seats i am truly sorry. Gary



Nope...you are good Gary.


----------



## ripjack13

All lists have been updated.


----------

